# من يريد المشاركة في تصميم طائرة بدون طيار***مفاجات عظيمة**



## ابا المؤمن (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مرحبا بكم اخواني المهندسين 
الموضوع يريد مهندسين جديين وليس فيه اي نوع من المزاح وفيه تقدم للعرب بشكل فائق
ما نريده هو مشاركة بعض الاعضاء او غير الاعضاء في تصميم اول طائرة عربية بدون طيار وانا على استعداد اذا رايت همة قوية من بعض المهندسين في اشراك المهندس حازم حاكمي الذي سيقوم بمساعدتنا بشكل كبير في تصميم نظام السيطرة والتوجيه التلقائي الالكتروني والدوائر الرقمية واستخدام الحاسوب في اعطاء قرائات لتوجيه الطائرة.
حيث سيمكننا من الالتقاء والاجتماع في ارض الواقع والتشاور فيمابيننا.



ارجو ردود ذات همة قوية وفعالة باذن الله
والمفاجئة طلعوا علي الصور هادي
بما أن أجواء قطاع غزة مليئة بطائرات الاستطلاع ( الزنانة) شاهد هذه الصور كي تصبح خبير في تصنيف الزنانات
]
النوع/casper_250









هذه الطائرة طبعا التي أسقطتها القول القسامية(casper_250)
النوع/orbiter








هذا النوع(harpy) من الطائرات الاستطلاعية الهجومية








هذا النوع يستخدم لتغطية فرق المشاة في الحرب وتحديد تحركات الجهة المعادية


----------



## ابا المؤمن (4 سبتمبر 2008)

براق الأقصىاستعراض الملف الشخصيرسالة خاصة إلى : براق الأقصىبحث عن مواضيع أكثر لـ براق الأقصى




 25-01-2007, 01:21 #*6* براق الأقصى 



 
عـضـو






*رد : صور بعض طائرات الاستطلاع الاسرائيلية* 





​


----------



## ابا المؤمن (4 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## mustafaatty (4 سبتمبر 2008)

اعانكم الله يا اخى .. 
و طلبة جامعة القاهرة صمموا ونفذوا هذا المشروع 2007
وطوروا فية 2008
http://www.e-sac.org/gallery/videos/scripts/video.php?id=38&cat=vid&category=Educational


----------



## ابا المؤمن (5 سبتمبر 2008)

يا اخي انا اعرف دالك بس جامعة القاهرة نفدت المشروع بالتعاون مع شركات اسرائيلية وروسية
وشكرا علي السؤال


----------



## mustafaatty (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ابا المؤمن .. جزاكم الله خيرا ..
لكنى من طلبة هندسة الطيران بجامعة القاهرة 
لم يكن هناك غير طلبة ( بمجهودهم الشخصى ) بدون شركات او غيرة
التصميم صممة طالب متفوق
والتنفيذ بأيديهم كما ترى فى الفيديو


----------



## ابا المؤمن (6 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي ابن عمي كان معيد في الجامعة وقلي هيك لانو هوا كان مصمم ماتكرويس في الجامعة وكل الناس عارفة الشي


----------



## المهندس الاكبر (9 سبتمبر 2008)

انا مستعد و لا انتظر الا الاشارة لابدا العمل اي عمل له علاقة بالمحرك او التصميم او اي شيء من هذا القبيل 
لاكن انا من المغرب اي لا يمكنني المشاركة الا في الجانب النظري 
+ علينا اولا ان نحدد اعضاء الفريق و ان نحدد مواصفات هذه الطائرة و نقسم المهام مع تحديد مهلة كل مهمة ثم ياتي بعد ذلك التقويم و التنسيق المهم انا مستعد


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (12 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام على الجميع و عذرا على الغياب الطويل 
هذه لمحة عن طائرة التجسس المروحية المصممة من طرف طلبة المدرسة المتعددة التقنيات بالجزائر
http://forcesdz.forumactif.com/armee-de-l-air-f2/les-drones-t611-75.htm




وهذه صورة للتلفزيون الجزائري


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (12 سبتمبر 2008)

كما أنني بإمكاني إثراء النقاش بهذة الرزمة من الكتب و الصور 
حملوها رجاءا
http://rapidshare.com/files/142006831/uav_pdf_1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/142010688/uav_pdf_2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/142014536/uav_pictures_1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/142017324/uav_pictures_2.rar.html


----------



## houssam_f (13 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام و أنت بألف خير


----------



## نوزادجتوعبدالله (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرآعلى هذا المجهود...!!


----------



## الموسوي احمد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## الهليمه (4 أكتوبر 2008)

لا بد المشاركه بالموضوووع لو أني لست من المهندسين ولكن الغيره العربيه تلعب دورها وأنا جاهز بالمساعده قدر المستطاع في تطوير المشروووع 

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سامح الفيومى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ان شاء الله كلنا معك ولكن اقترح ان بندأ من حيث انتهى الاخرون وليس علينا ان نبدأ من جديد


----------



## ghareebi (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع شيق*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الموضوع ذو أبعاد كثيرة تتطلب التفاعل​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

كتدخل بسيط أرجو أن يثير اتهمام الجميع 
تصميم طائرة بدون طيار يمر عبر كل مراحل التصميم التقليدية . . . 
والتي اتعرضناها و نستعرضها في موضوع -نقاش علمي حول تصميم طائرة- 
وأنا الآن شخصيا و الله شهيد على ما أكتب أعمل على مشروع من هذا القبيل إلا أن المسألة الآن ليست فقط تصميم شيء يطير بل إعطاء بعد استراتيجي للموضوع وذلك بالطبع بإشراك تخصصات أخرى غير الطيران . . .
الفرق بيننا و بين الغرب أننا من الذين يقولون ما لا يفعلون . . . 

موضوعك أخي أبا المؤمن غاية في الحساسية بارك الله فيك انك طرحته 
هذه مقارنة بها الكثير من الإفادة للباحثين في هذا الموضوع


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (29 نوفمبر 2008)

وهذه الصورة أكبر مرفقة ً


----------



## ادور (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر
اتمني من من الجميع عنل ذالك


----------



## atomic engineer (5 سبتمبر 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgFVZoLmBHM


----------



## فهد الثاني (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء: انا مهندس ميكانيكي اختصاص قوى حرارية . اذا قبلتم مني المشاركة النظرية فانا جاهز ولكني احب كثيرا مجال السيطرة (ولو نظريا لان الميكانيكي لايعرف الالكتروني) ::على اية حال اذا اقدر اساعدكم فانا موجود ( من العراق )


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اطلب من الله العلي القدير ان يوفق مسعاكم - انا لست مهندس ولكن محب وعاشق لكل ما يتعلق بالطيران


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------

